
The Science of Annihilation: Terrifying talking bears, crystal trees, and more - jackconnor
https://medium.com/@jack.connor83/the-science-of-annihilation-9e98a215bf08
======
anivive
The trailer looked gorgeous

------
DyslexicAtheist
nice write-up Jack. I'll want to watch it most def now

~~~
jackconnor
Thanks! It's really good, I was super into it. Both thoughtful and scary, too,
which I love.

